# Another new guy



## DerekHKD (Oct 30, 2006)

Hello everyone,  My name is Derek and I was directed here by some guys in my school.  I study Moo Sul Kwan Hapkido, which I have been practicing for 3 years.  Any way I look forward to posting on hear.


----------



## Drac (Oct 30, 2006)

Greetings Derek and welcome to MT...Enjoy your stay..


----------



## bluemtn (Oct 30, 2006)

Welcome and happy posting, Derek!


----------



## fnorfurfoot (Oct 30, 2006)

Welcome and enjoy.


----------



## exile (Oct 30, 2006)

DerekHKD said:


> Hello everyone,  My name is Derek and I was directed here by some guys in my school.  I study Moo Sul Kwan Hapkido, which I have been practicing for 3 years.  Any way I look forward to posting on hear.



Hi Derek---good to have you with us, and you've come to the right place: one of our guys, Matt, also does Moo Sul Kwan MA, has for a long time, and he'll probably be really glad to see another MSKer on the board. Happy posting!


----------



## matt.m (Oct 30, 2006)

Glad you found the site my man.  Check out my signature.....Dad said I have to pay him royalties. hahahahaha.

Seriously, Just a quick note about Derek.  Derek is a very, dedicated hapkidoist.


----------



## DerekHKD (Oct 30, 2006)

matt.m said:


> Glad you found the site my man. Check out my signature.....Dad said I have to pay him royalties. hahahahaha.
> 
> Seriously, Just a quick note about Derek. Derek is a very, dedicated hapkidoist.


Thanks Matt, maybe you should pay him royalties, it is one of his most notorious qoutes 

This is great there are so many diffrent forums to check out.  I guess I better start with the hapkido forum.


----------



## stickarts (Oct 31, 2006)

welcome to MT!


----------



## HKphooey (Oct 31, 2006)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Oct 31, 2006)

Welcome to MT and enjoy!

Jeff


----------



## terryl965 (Oct 31, 2006)

Welcome and happy posting


----------



## MJS (Oct 31, 2006)

Welcome! 

Mike


----------



## Jade Tigress (Oct 31, 2006)

Welcome to Martial Talk ~ Enjoy!


----------



## Kacey (Oct 31, 2006)

Welcome, and happy posting!  :wavey:


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Oct 31, 2006)

Welcome to MartialTalk!


----------



## Paul B (Oct 31, 2006)

Welcome Derek! 

Always good to have another MSK Hapkidoin on board..pretty soon we're gonna have your whole Dojang on here. :lol: 

Again,welcome!


----------



## Carol (Nov 1, 2006)

Welcome aboard Derek!  Glad to have you with us!


----------



## bydand (Nov 1, 2006)

Welcome to martial Talk.  Glad to see another of you guys here.


----------



## ArmorOfGod (Nov 1, 2006)

Welcome to the group!

AoG


----------



## JasonASmith (Nov 1, 2006)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## DerekHKD (Nov 1, 2006)

Thanks everyone


----------



## Ping898 (Nov 1, 2006)

Welcome to MT  :wavey:


----------



## stone_dragone (Nov 2, 2006)

Happy posting and welcome to MT!


----------



## Hand Sword (Nov 3, 2006)

Welcome aboard Derek!


----------

